# Who couldn't use a gas station



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think nice automobiles add to a layout. And if you have autos
you need a gas station. I have seen some gas stations on ebay,
but they always go for more than I want to pay. I bought one
this morning. Here is a little review on it. I like it. I got it at TRU.
Price is 19.99. It is 1/64 scale. Perfect for S gauge. It is made
by GreenLight. They specialize in diecast autos. I have many of their autos. They are one of the best cars. I have some pics here of the gas station. The gas pumps, and the roof on the left is diecast metal. Oh, and the garage doors are diecast and they open. It comes pretty much assembled, except for one wall and the red roof. The wall can be detached to show interior detail.
That is not a big deal to me. It only comes with a roof for the left side. I am going to make a roof for over the garage. GreenLight
makes tool chests and such to detail the inside. Again I do not
care about the inside. Hope you like the pics and if you have questions about the gas station just ask.

















The windows and front door have glass (plastic). Lights could be added and I think would look really nice.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> I think nice automobiles add to a layout. And if you have autos
> you need a gas station. I have seen some gas stations on ebay,
> but they always go for more than I want to pay. I bought one
> this morning. Here is a little review on it. I like it. I got it at TRU.
> ...


Nice gas station. And, one of my most favorite cars, a 57 Ford hardtop! I drove my Dads car when I was a teenager, a two tone green and white 57 Ford Station wagon. It was embarrassing but it beat walking and hitchhiking! Oh how I wanted a 57 Ford Hardtop!:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Broke. The cars bring the gas station to life. My first car was a 57 chevy,
I still have a soft spot for them. There is a 57 chevy in the garage. I think most of those 57 fords were two tone.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My 57 chevy was a sedan, had the center post. My dad always had hardtop buicks
and we had to roll down all 4 windows when we went somewhere. It looked cooler.
I think he wanted everyone to know it was a hardtop. So the windows had to be down.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Always like the 57 Ford. My dad almost bought one when I was a kid, but went for the Pontiac with the big motor instead, which I later ended up buying from him, because of the big motor, LOL! But yeah those Fords sure did look good, still do when you see one all restored.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> My 57 chevy was a sedan, had the center post. My dad always had hardtop buicks
> and we had to roll down all 4 windows when we went somewhere. It looked cooler.
> I think he wanted everyone to know it was a hardtop. So the windows had to be down.


My first car was a 51 Ford Custom hardtop with pinstripes and that was tricked out very nicely. The only problem was the slushamatic which I would reach down to the floorboard and act like I was shifting 4 on the floor.:smilie_auslachen: The next was a 56 Chev with a center post. A truly great car!:smilie_daumenpos: Not trains but I could not resist talking about my first cars!:smokin:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

When I got out of the army in 67, I got my friends 56 chevy, two door w/ center post. It had the three on the tree, and a 265 with the power pack, that thing was a runner. Then I just had to get a new car. :dunno: Never shoulda done it.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

You guys make me feel so young My first car was my grandmother's '65 Chevy Nova,


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> Thanks Broke. The cars bring the gas station to life. My first car was a 57 chevy,
> I still have a soft spot for them. There is a 57 chevy in the garage. I think most of those 57 fords were two tone.


Nice looking gas station mopac. It fits right in to the Flyer era. I have a small Plasticville station that I picked up when on my Plasticville binge. Had those on the first layout my Dad built in 1955 when I was 1, so decided to use them. Just so you don't feel you're the only slow poke, I bought Mianne bench work last year and other than putting it together and topping it with 1/2 inch birch plywood I've stalled since all the plans I come up with leave me blah.The size is 8x 6ft.6 inches. Not a lot of room for a dream layout. First car was a 1970 Chevelle SS 396 bought in 1972, wish I'd never sold it.hwell:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a Plastic-Ville gas station.. 4 cars waiting for service..I don't know the scale as they're not 1/64 or 1/24.. I have 4-5 flatcars in O gauge with camaros, novas, and also firebirds.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks cramden. Welcome back flyernut. Hope your little trip was good. I think era of
the gas station is good. It says "vintage gas station" on the box. LOL, second day I have had it and still like it. Only dislike is it does not come with full roof. They want you to buy the interior detail stuff. Won't work on me. A 6" by 6" square will work. And it says 1/64 on box. Its the only building I have for S gauge.

Nice cars flyernut. And the gas station will work.

I don't think I have one, I am going to watch for an old pickup decaled for Texaco to be a service truck for the gas station.
And make a tire rack to sit outside. I should be able to come up with some tires. Also need a trash bin out back. It could go
on and on. Need the black hose that the cars rolled over to let someone know you are there. You never pumped your own gas back then. Self service is the worst thing for your car. How many drivers do you see check their oil today. I never see it. I
worked at a shell station and a gulf station back then. I had to check every oil and clean the windshield.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks cramden. Welcome back flyernut. Hope your little trip was good. I think era of
> the gas station is good. It says "vintage gas station" on the box. LOL, second day I have had it and still like it. Only dislike is it does not come with full roof. They want you to buy the interior detail stuff. Won't work on me. A 6" by 6" square will work. And it says 1/64 on box. Its the only building I have for S gauge.
> 
> Nice cars flyernut. And the gas station will work.
> ...


At 16, I started work at a Mobil Station. Had to gas up the car, clean front and rear windows, and check the oil and battery. I used to enjoy doing the front windshield as mini-skirts were the in thing, and many a time I had a great front row seat of some nice legs, thighs, and wings... Wait, we're not talking about fried chicken, are we?:smokin:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's funny, I wasn't going to mention the skirts.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's the one I have. Maybe the cars are 1/72 or 1/87. Cool cars anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> That's the one I have. Maybe the cars are 1/72 or 1/87. Cool cars anyway.:thumbsup:


Whatever cars come on MTH flat cars, these here are the cars. They were also packaged and sold by K-Line.


----------

